
Apple begins buying carbon-neutral aluminum - GlenTheMachine
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-aluminum/apple-buys-first-ever-carbon-free-aluminum-from-alcoa-rio-tinto-venture-idUSKBN1Y91RQ
======
PaulHoule
Not such a big deal.

Aluminum is made with carbon-free energy in Canada where they have huge
hydroelectric dams.

When I think about high-tech electrodes, however, I wonder if the Aluminum-
style production process could be extended to Titanium and some similar
metals.

